# My Photo blog



## thefool (Dec 4, 2010)

for my photo2 class at college we had to make a compilation of our photos in any way we wanted I ended up making a blog and posting 20 of my best photos from the semester. let me know what you guys think. i haven't presented it yet so any input would be awesome 

micah-edmond-photography


----------



## thefool (Dec 9, 2010)

just redid the background and title let me know what you guys think


----------



## tian (Dec 13, 2010)

Is the background supposed to be all black or is that the change? It makes the header kind of hard to read and the blog feel really dark overall.


----------



## thefool (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks for the feedback, yeah i changed the background to black because i had a spattered white background before.

i made it black because of the header, i should redo the head with a different color. see i cut out the letters from a photo i took and put a black layer over top the image






what color do you think would be better. i just got CS5 so the possibilities are endless lol


----------



## Wretched (Dec 13, 2010)

I think you're smart to keep the blog itself pretty subtle so the photos do the talking and get all the importance. The blog is just the vehicle to promote the photos, not the other way around.


----------



## thefool (Dec 13, 2010)

Wretched said:


> I think you're smart to keep the blog itself pretty subtle so the photos do the talking and get all the importance. The blog is just the vehicle to promote the photos, not the other way around.



thanks, it was busy before, the background was cool but i like the black a lot more. it also give the pictures a board which looks like imho


----------

